# Beagle needs new home



## Marcusb (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi, I am looking for a new home for my 6 year old Beagle that me & my partner have had from a puppy. Since owning her we have had 2 children & now no longer have the time to give that she desperatley needs.

She is 6 years old, spayed, innoculations up to date & has never had any health problems. She is house trained & very intelligant & persistent.

She has always lived with cats & another dog & also the kids & has been perfectly fine.

None the less she needs an experienced dog handler prefrably owned beagles as her nose rules her head.

I know about the Beagle Welfare but i want to use this as a last resort because i dont want her in kennels.

If anyone thinks that they can meet these demands then please inbox me.

I am based in Lincolnshire near Peterborough.

I wont be giving her to the first person that comes along wanting a Beagle & not knowing about the breed.

I hope someone can help.

Marcus.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2010)

I hope she gets the home she deserves! She is a lovely looking dog! Is she spayed by the way?

Shame that she no longer fits in!


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

WHY don't u make the bloody time, dogs aren't throw away items when u have kids  wot a bloody shame, get sick n tired of reading these !!!!!!!!!!! have u looked at rescues latelyn how full they r, th edog is 6 year old, wot came first !!


----------



## Marcusb (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi yeah she is spayed as stated.

I really hope i can find a suitable home for her that can give her all the attention she deserves. Unfortunatley our lifestyle has changed dramaticaly over the last 3 years with kids & my partner has just qualified to be a nurse so the time just isnt there for her anymore & she does need alot of it.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Can i just ask what she "so desperately needs" that you aren't able to give her after 6 years ??

Does she have issues ?? Seperation anxiety ?? If it's just a case of recall then i would have thought that was solvable fairly simply by keeping her on lead or re training her ??

I really am not here to judge you but i just find it really hard to see how a dog you have had for 6 years can suddenly need rehoming. I have 2 kids (plus 4 others i look after) and a cocker who at 2 years needs a fair amount of attention and yes its hard work but i cant imagine a scenario where i would rehome him unless he developed some serious issues. You clearly still care about this dog.

Clearly i am not privy to your own circumstances so i apologise if there are good reasons you are not divulging but maybe if you post what the problems in keeping the dog are you may be amazed at some of the solutions this forum can come up with when it puts its head together


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

maybe u shud have done more homework on the breed b4 u committed as yes they do need excercise n stimulation, BUT it still isn't an excuse 2 get rid, get up earlier, or find someone who can excercise her whilst at work, anythng but turn ya back on her


----------



## Marcusb (Oct 14, 2010)

If you knew what you was talking about i would agree but obviously you dont. Yes she came first but whats best keeping her & not giving her the lifestyle she deserves or finding her one that she does. If we havent physically got the time what can you do?
Yes i do know dog kennels are full & if you read it says i dont want to do that.
Forgive me if im wrong but this is the dog rescue & adoption section isnt it?
If you think this is a decision made over night then you couldnt be further from the truth.
Please keep your negative comments to yourself as this doesnt help matters in the sleightest.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

dont be put off going to the beagle welfare, they will really help you. and it also doesnt mean the dog will be put in kennels. most of the beagles are put in foster homes until permanent ones come up. even just give them a ring to see what advice they can offer. i think they will help look for a home even if you keep her with you for the time being, then she def wont be in kennels.

she is a beautiful looking girl, it must be a hard decision to have come to. im sure you have exhausted all other options.


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

If you were closer,I could have helped


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Marcusb said:


> If you knew what you was talking about i would agree but obviously you dont. Yes she came first but whats best keeping her & not giving her the lifestyle she deserves or finding her one that she does. If we havent physically got the time what can you do?
> Yes i do know dog kennels are full & if you read it says i dont want to do that.
> Forgive me if im wrong but this is the dog rescue & adoption section isnt it?
> If you think this is a decision made over night then you couldnt be further from the truth.
> Please keep your negative comments to yourself as this doesnt help matters in the sleightest.


I understand this is difficult, i have made the decision you are making many years ago for different reasons and i wish i had had the wealth of advice available to me then that this place has to offer you now. I regret rehoming Tilly, I FAILED HER !!!!!! BUT it was the right decision for her and her needs and i have to live with that.

Have you looked into a local dogwalker ?? They will give her a good walk every day for not very much cost which should "give her what she needs" ??

If you do re home her then just make sure if you ever get another dog you make damn sure you don't fail that one too. I waited 10 years before i took on another dog and hell would freeze over before i failed him.


----------



## Marcusb (Oct 14, 2010)

Thank you Ducky for that information. That would be a better option to keep her until a foster home was found.
We dont "despratley need to get rid" but she despratley needs more time & attention given to her.
We could keep & give her a couple of walks a day but thats nothing compared to what we did give her & what beagles need.
We did do our research on the breed, thats not an issue but having unplanned kids that also need alot of time & attention is.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Surely if you can give her a couple of walks a day plus a good romp with a dogwalker in the middle that would be enough


----------



## HWAR (Jul 19, 2010)

If you are happy to keep her until a forever home is found then please contact the breed rescue. They may be happy to leave her with you whilst they source a new home, they may also assess her for you which will give her a good chance of finding the right home. 

The other thing to bear in mind is that if she is rehomed via rescue then she will have their back up for the rest of her life. At least that way if she has to be rehomed again (lets hope not) she will have to go back to the rescue and not just sold on willy nilly.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

Marcusb said:


> Thank you Ducky for that information. That would be a better option to keep her until a foster home was found.
> We dont "despratley need to get rid" but she despratley needs more time & attention given to her.
> We could keep & give her a couple of walks a day but thats nothing compared to what we did give her & what beagles need.
> We did do our research on the breed, thats not an issue but having unplanned kids that also need alot of time & attention is.


no problem, definitely give them a ring. if you can keep her until they find a home for her, then thats the best way to do it. and as the below quote also says, doing it through rescue means she will always have the support throughout the rest of her life. she wont be passed from pillar to post, which i am sure is not something you want from her.

a lot of people are put off going through rescue, mainly because they dont want their dogs going into kennels. but it is really the best way to do it. they have your dogs best interest at heart. nobody wants her to fall into the wrong hands.



HWAR said:


> If you are happy to keep her until a forever home is found then please contact the breed rescue. They may be happy to leave her with you whilst they source a new home, they may also assess her for you which will give her a good chance of finding the right home.
> 
> The other thing to bear in mind is that if she is rehomed via rescue then she will have their back up for the rest of her life. At least that way if she has to be rehomed again (lets hope not) she will have to go back to the rescue and not just sold on willy nilly.


----------



## Marcusb (Oct 14, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> I understand this is difficult, i have made the decision you are making many years ago for different reasons and i wish i had had the wealth of advice available to me then that this place has to offer you now. I regret rehoming Tilly, I FAILED HER !!!!!! BUT it was the right decision for her and her needs and i have to live with that.
> 
> Have you looked into a local dogwalker ?? They will give her a good walk every day for not very much cost which should "give her what she needs" ??
> 
> If you do re home her then just make sure if you ever get another dog you make damn sure you don't fail that one too. I waited 10 years before i took on another dog and hell would freeze over before i failed him.


You are right, it has been the toughest decision of our lives but like you said it was the best decision for your dog & i think that is responsible ownership. Im sure there are plenty of people that buy a pup on a wim & then simply get rid a few months down the line but this is simply not the case here.

I didnt divulge in my life story in the first post as i saw no need in that but since some people are too quick to judge then i'll tell you a bit.

We bought our beagle (Poppy) after deciding we wanted a dog & went about researching breeds & visiting various kennels. We chose a beagle knowing it could be a tough challenge but also a rewarding one. We visited many top breeders but where we actually got Poppy from was a puppy farm! We found the place from the internet & as soon as we got there we knew it was a puppy farm because of all the different breeds of pup's and how rough the place was. Poppy was the only one left and although we dont agree with buying from a puppy farm we just couldnt leave her there so in our eye's we rescued her.

Poppy threw every beagle trait at us but with mentoring & lessons we got threw it ok but not without nearly killing us first! We got home one winter's night only to be nearly blown up as Poppy had got on the kitchen work tops & had turned the gas hob on, we came home & was seconds from turning the light swith on! Did this put us off? No!

We came across many different challenges, thinking we had everything beagle proofed but then she would develop a new trick. Now she is a great beagle to have in the home so i dont think anyone can understand more than us how difficult a beagle is and how to get through it.

Since having our kids we pursued career's in nursing & police officer, 2 very demanding jobs! Before our jobs & kids we used to be a foster home for our local cats protection where we have had many expecting cats come in & have had kittens & then some we even had to hand rear as the mother rejected them so we know about rehoming but this is the reason i was put off as when the cats were rehomed there was no follow up to see how they were getting on.

Anyway to cut a long story kinda short our life revolved around our beagle, weekends we would take her to new places, holiday's we would find places that would except dogs etc etc. After having 2 kids in the last 3 years & studying for our career's we have not been able to do any of this. The time that we do get we do activities with our kids that do not permit dogs. We can quite easily keep Poppy & give her 2 walks a day but when did that become acceptable? When someone enquires about dog ownership you dont reccomend 2 walks a day & thats it! No one can love our dog more than we do but sometimes you have to let your sensible head rule your heart as our heart would keep her but we know we havent go the time to do activities with her. We have been debating this for a long while weighing up the pros & cons & then just trying not to think about it but that just isnt the right thing to do. After some of the comments left on here it has now put doubt in our heads again as in can we live without her so around we go again. I think some people need to think before they post when you dont know people's circumstances i.e. if someone had disabled children like my brother & sister in law have.

Thanks to the people with the great info on beagle welfare, that will be the route i take if we go through with it but after this experience on here the guilt has set in once again which is my feeling's that i would have to live with.
I wont be coming on here again because if i had all day to sit on forums i wouldnt be having this dilemma, i just wanted to get my side across to stick up for the people that genuinly need to rehome their beloved dogs for the sake of their dogs best interest & not their own.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

I sympathise with all your points and agree Rescue is the way to go if you chose to rehome.

It's tough having kids that age and a demanding dog, i waited until mine were a bit older than yours because i thought i knew how hard it would be and it proved even tougher than i expected 

What i can tell you as a parent is in a year things will seem so much easier and you will find more places that accomodate kids and dogs, we find lots of things to do with ours  so if you think you could muddle through with some extra help from a decent dog walker, maybe one who offers an overnight or day care service so you can enjoy dog free days out then i think its an avenue worth persuing that you may not have considered 

I do think 2 decent walks a day are adequate but thats based on my own spaniel and his needs and at the end of the day you know your own dog .

Best of luck with your decision x


----------



## mella (Oct 17, 2010)

hope that we can help you, I've sent you a PM


----------

